

IE6 Funeral too early? Stats of German Websites - nader
http://compuccino.com/labs/blog/2010/03/09/beerdigung-von-internet-explorer-6-zu-frueh

======
vena
I've always found that browser stats matter most for the site they belong to.

~~~
nader
yes it always depends on the target group, ie. if the website is for
developers or "normal customers"

------
nader
for example the portal of German city Hamburg (hamburg.de) has still 22.45%
IE6, 34.69% IE7, 42.86% IE8 and 49.00% IE in relation to the other browsers.

